# ProTool -> WinCCFlex konvertieren



## astranik (29 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Protool-Projekt (TP27) zu WinCCFlex konvertieren, dabei werden mir, egal welches Bediengerät ich als Zielgerät auswähle die Funktionen bei Tastendruck rausgeschmissen!
Das sieht dann so aus:

"Warning:  -I-    AUTOMATICO2    Die Funktion 'Bit setzen bei Tastendruck' kann nicht konvertiert werden."

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2010)

Hallo,
ohne dein Projekt zu kennen kann ich da nichts setzen. Ich vermute aber, dass die Variable nicht den gewünschten Konventionen entspricht. Welchen Typs ist die denn ? Wirklich eine BOOL ?
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass dein neues Bediengerät diese Funktion (setzen bei Tastendruck) nicht kann. Welches Bediengerät willst du denn einsetzen ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## astranik (29 April 2010)

Ich habe ein altes Projekt von einem Fremdhersteller, welches modernisiert werden soll (neue Umrichter usw.). Unter anderem soll auch ein neues Panel eingesetzt werden. Da ich auf meinem PG kein Protool installiert habe, weiß ich nicht, was für Variablen an die Tasten angebunden sind. Flexible gibt mir nur die Meldung, das die Funktion nicht konvertiert werden kann.
Sollte es keine andere Lösung geben, muss ich mir dann wohl das PT-Projekt auf einem anderen PG anschauen und alle Bits in Flexible neu anschließen.

P.S.: Das Bediengerät soll ein Touchpanel mit 10'' sein, welches genau steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2010)

OK ... also nochmal :

welches TP hast du für die Konvertierung gewählt ?
welchen Typ's die die genannte Variable ?

Gibst du mir die Antwort ?


----------



## astranik (29 April 2010)

Ich habe für die Konvertierung mehrere Panels ausprobiert (TPs, MPs und PC), bei allen konnte es nicht konvertiert werden.
Was für eine Variable das ist weiß ich nicht, da ich auf meinem PG kein ProTool habe und es daher nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2010)

Hat Flex die Konvertierung komplett abgebrochen oder gibt es schon ein teilfertiges Projekt ?
Wenn ja, welchen Typ's ist die Variable in dem (neuen) Projekt ?


----------



## astranik (29 April 2010)

Flexible konvertiert das Projekt komplett, nur ist dann an den betroffenen Tasten *keine* Variable und keine Funktion unter Ereignisse angebunden.

Im Ausgabefenster bekomme ich ca. 50mal die Meldung:

"Die Funktion 'Bit_setzen_bei_Tastendruck' kann nicht konvertiert werden."


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2010)

Ich kann mich auch daran erinnern, daß da genau solche "Dinge" bei der Konvertierung rausgeflogen sind, weil WinCCFlex dies Funktionen schlicht nicht mehr bzw. anders umgesetzt hatte, z.Bsp.bei drücken und bei loslassen o.ä. Wir haben damals sämtliche Tasten entsprechend kontrolliert und neu programmiert. Allerdings habe ich auch schon neuere TP170 (ProTool) auf TP177 (WinCCFlex) umgesetzt und es funzte alles. Ich glaube, selbst bei der Konvertierung von TP27 auf TP270 rein unter ProTool flogen genau diese Ereignisse raus!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2010)

@Ralle:
das ist schon möglich ... allerdings : die Funktion "Bit setzen bei Tastendruck" gibt es in ProTool ja gar nicht - dort gibt es nur "Bit Setzen" und ähnliche.
Ich kann mich allerdings auch nicht erinnern, dass mir diese Funktion beim Übersetzen schon mal angemeckert wurde.

@astranik:
aus dem o.g. Grund interessiert mich nach wie vor der wirkliche Typ der Variablen - und die wird es möglicherweise in der Variablenliste von Flex schon geben ...


----------



## Paule (29 April 2010)

astranik schrieb:


> Im Ausgabefenster bekomme ich ca. 50mal die Meldung:
> "Die Funktion 'Bit_setzen_bei_Tastendruck' kann nicht konvertiert werden."


Laut Deinem Bildausdruck steht die Funktion "Bit_setzen_bei_Tastendruck" am "Klick-Ereignis".
Kann jetzt leider nicht nachschauen, aber ich glaube das Ereignis gibt es nicht mehr.

Ich kenne die Fehlermeldung sonst auch nicht, habe aber auch nie das "Klick-Ereignis" bei ProTool verwendet.

Etwas Vergleichbares wäre die Aktion: "SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt" geht aber nur beim "Drücken-Ereignis" (macht ja auch Sinn).


----------



## astranik (3 Mai 2010)

@Larry: In der Variablentabelle sind das INT

@Paule: Der Bildausdruck soll nur zeigen, dass da kein Ereignis drin ist. Das Ereignis war, denke ich, bei Drücken hinterlegt.


----------

